# Some stuff i did to my layout



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well i did some work on my layout try new stuff looks ok i think.lol
Oh yep the contrator are hard at work to haha


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good, I like the cobblestone? By the engine house. :thumbsup:


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Big Ed il be adding more pic soon i got lot more done .


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like all the machines working too.

Though the grader on that trailer doesn't look right.
You need a drop deck or a lowboy for that. It would be kind of hard to drive that up on that trailer. 

Is that supposed to be cobble stone around the train shop? 
Did you make it or buy a sheet from somewhere?
Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep am looking to buy a lowboy am waching a couple on ebay but the shipping killing me 15.00$ to ship to canada humm.The cobble stone is a plastic sheet like rubber my wife pick it up at a dollar store it does look good .
Well here a few more pic that stuff i did this week Man am getting addicted to this LOLL.
Am waitting on a few houses a gas station few more trucks alsh am also looking for a backhoe to add to my constrution company.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

more update whit 3 train runing now lolol


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well i got a new building for my contracting company and got a few new tractors to, a small backhoe and a bigger loader for the wood yard.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have 2 of those volvo loaders for my paper mill wood area.. Pretty sweet stuff. Im looking for a excavator type wood loader also, if you find one let me know


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hum havent saw one yet but if i do i will let you no


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

*trying pic*


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Pretty cool! Just make sure to tell the bulldozer operator go get his machine off the tracks before the train goes through!

-J.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Your grass....... well it looks like grass :smokin:


----------

